# Ordain and commission



## TimV (Sep 13, 2008)

A very good article by Ron Gleason, a PCA pastor who comments on one of Tim Keller's theories

Christianity: Doctrine and Ethics


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 13, 2008)

The problem with this, without getting into what the commissioning is for is...

The doctrine of ordination is a biblical concept.

That doctrine is reflected in the PCA Book of Order. 

There is no provision in the Book of Church Order for a "stepped-down" form of ordination to church office and, in my opinion, there is no basis in Scripture for anything less than election, ordination, installation, and accountability of Church officers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2008)

Scott...


----------

